# In which country do you live? (please vote)



## Jack Garcia

Since I first joined this forum, the demographics have been changing. It seems to be going from a mostly UK-based membership to one that is more heavily populated with Americans, with more Australians, too.

I thought I'd post this poll to see what the results were since I couldn't find the map posted last year. Of course, the results won't be conclusive, but it'll be interesting to see them nonetheless.


----------



## Jammy

I come from West Sussex which is south east England


----------



## Rhasputin

Close race between UK and US!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yep!


----------



## ian

I believe this forum began when another forum which was made up almost entirely of UK based exhibition breeders folded. There is no offical forum of The National Mouse Club. I think this is the closest we have, although there are no longer many active NMC members here. It is odd how quickly things change.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I know! It's demographically a different place from when I first found it, less than a year ago!

There is an official forum of the ECMA, but oddly enough most of the members of that forum are also not necessarily members of the ECMA, the same situation as here!

It is interesting though, that while this is not an official forum, you are asked to confirm whether you are a member of the NMC or not when you join.

Can you tell I do work in sociology?


----------



## DomLangowski

Jack Garcia said:


> I know! It's demographically a different place from when I first found it, less than a year ago!
> 
> There is an official forum of the ECMA, but oddly enough most of the members of that forum are also not necessarily members of the ECMA, the same situation as here!
> 
> It is interesting though, that while this is not an official forum, you are asked to confirm whether you are a member of the NMC or not when you join.


That was added just to get an idea of who was part of the NMC and is an optional field, there was plans to make an NMC group that NMC members could get updates etc but nothing ever come of it.


----------



## ian

I dont think there are enough actively showing NMC members to make it worthwhile is there, maybe less than 10 on here?
I believe setting up a forum on the NMC website has been discussed at the annual meeting but they decided against it.


----------



## SarahC

I'm happy exchanging news and views with all mousers.I'm an active nmc member and join up with other members at shows or ring for a chat.I enjoy getting a different perspective from people who keep mice for purposes other than showing on this forum,the more the merrier.


----------



## SarahY

I think it's fantastic to speak with other mouse fanciers from all over the world! It offers such insight, especially into varieties we don't have. Although I do wish everyone would put their location on their info bit LOL, it's helpful when people are talking about varieties and genetics (like recessive red/dominant red, the brindles and US lilac/UK dove) and asking about or recommending products 

As an English show breeder I do wish there were more show breeders on here - I still can't get used to the idea of just picking up the phone and ringing a complete stranger about mice :lol: - but everyone on here has something interesting to say about mice and I enjoy being part of such a friendly, vibrant community 

Sarah xxx


----------



## DomLangowski

SarahY said:


> I think it's fantastic to speak with other mouse fanciers from all over the world! It offers such insight, especially into varieties we don't have. Although I do wish everyone would put their location on their info bit LOL, it's helpful when people are talking about varieties and genetics (like recessive red/dominant red, the brindles and US lilac/UK dove) and asking about or recommending products
> 
> As an English show breeder I do wish there were more show breeders on here - I still can't get used to the idea of just picking up the phone and ringing a complete stranger about mice :lol: - but everyone on here has something interesting to say about mice and I enjoy being part of such a friendly, vibrant community
> 
> Sarah xxx


Well if you have any friends or people you talk to at shows etc that are not on here you could always give them the link


----------



## Jack Garcia

That's a great idea, Dom!

I agree that more show breeders (no matter where they're from) would be a great addition to any forum, but particularly this one!

Because the UK, and England in particular, are looked upon as the historical "home" of the mouse fancy, I find that within the US, this forum and the information/people contained therein carries more authoritative "weight" than similar American forums.


----------



## Matt Haslam

something to feel good about being British for at last!


----------



## Jack Garcia

I'd love to be British just for the simple fact of the NMC being in my back yard. In the US, we're far too dispersed to have the kind of mouse scene you guys do.


----------



## Jack Garcia

These are great results so far (a little more than a week in). I see we finally got a non-UK/US vote!


----------



## Vivian

ähm where ist geman please ?
:?:


----------



## Malene

I live in Denmark 

Vivian > Germany is a part of Europe


----------



## Vivian

:lol: sorry i see it now.. i was only surching vor Geman ... i don't se Europe  :mrgreen:


----------



## tipex

OK we have Denmark(very nice country and German and i am from Switcherland... 
Vivian...are you in the DMRM?
I am in the SKZ...schweizer kleinnager zuchtverein...
LOL 3 Peaple from europe


----------



## Vivian

hi tipex.. 
i'm in the IGR (interessen gemeinschaft für rennmäuse und kleinnagerzucht) 
:mrgreen:


----------



## tipex

ah.. ist das der gleiche klub wo Nadine mit den Tricolors dabei ist? Oder was anderes?

Perfect to learn language.....

LOL


----------



## Jack Garcia

Sorry for the confusion. If I listed all the countries in Europe (Albania, Andorra, Armenia, Austria, Belarus, Belgium, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, and so forth) I would not have enough room so I tried to list "mainland Europe." I hope I didn't offend anybody; I know geo-politics is a sensitive area sometimes.

It's great to see our diversity represented! 

Und mein Deutsch ist nicht besonders gut aber ich lerne die Deutsche sprache.


----------



## Vivian

> ist das der gleiche klub wo Nadine mit den Tricolors dabei ist?


goot bewahre :lol: ne die ex iglfz mitglieder haben sich in einem bereitz in rennmausbereich gefestigeten verein integriert und wir bauen gemeinsam an der zukunft des vereines, um möglichst tiergerechte futtertierzuchten aufzubauen und zu unterstützen. egal welche tierart oder für welches tier.



> I hope I didn't offend anybody; I know geo-politics is a sensitive area sometimes.


 oh no .. i just blind...it wan't your mistake ;-) don't worry

and your German seams more perfeckt like my englisch i think *g*


----------



## tipex

super

realy good...German is one of the difficult language... i speak not germany...i must also learn... In switcherland we speak schweizerdeutsch..Dialekt.. so when a swiss people speak german.. it is very funny for the German...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAhhxLwO ... re=related


----------



## tipex

ich blick da nicht mehr durch ...LOL... so viele verschiedene Vereine...lol


----------



## Vivian

oh.. die iglfz war ja kein verein, nur eine IG und jetzt wollten wir usn eben festigen und sind eienm bereits bestehendem verein zugestiegen ...
_nadine hat mal so garnix mit uns zu tun, sie hat mich übelst enttäuscht udns chuldet mir noch gute 100E für tierarztden ich bezahlt habe für sie und transportboxen die sie mir nicht zurückgeben wollte und jetzt hohlt die sich für 120€ 3 mäuse.. da frag ich mich echt wie arschig man sein kann ;-) zumal sie um die ecke wohnt..sie hätte es nur vorbeifahren müssen. ... aber gut der anwalt kümmert sich ja jetzt drum. scheint anders nicht zu gehen..diebstahl kann man ja nicht so einfach durchgehen lassen._

wir sind der hier
http://www.rennmausverein.de/

oh funny movie.. it is verry difficult to listen i think.. i'm verry happe that you doesn't wrote like this man speeks *lol*


----------



## Wiebke246

Germany


----------



## Jack Garcia

I am impressed with the turnout so far. It's good to see people from so many countries represented! 

I _know_ we have a couple very valuable members from Australia, too, but they haven't vote yet. C'mon, people!


----------



## Jacqueline

I'm from Holland.


----------



## Cillah

Well I'm Australian but I moved to England in April.. I'm technically an Aussie though!


----------



## Mymouse

I live and grew up in Iceland, am not Icelandic though ;D so I chose "other" since this is a little island not the mainland of europe.


----------

